# Slap It or Save It



## GeekDavid

This is a game I've seen on other forums, and it can be quite fun.

It's really simple. I'll start with a statement about "the next poster." Whoever decides to reply next ("the next poster") will either "Slap It" if it's false or "Save It" if it's true (or Slap or Save if you're in a hurry), then make a statement about the next person in line. You can make comments about why you're Slapping or Saving a statement if you want, but it's not required.

Here's a quick example:



> The next poster has red hair.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Slap it. My hair is brown
> 
> The next poster lives in a coastal state.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Save it.
> 
> The next poster likes cheese.



And so on. The statements can be anything that's not rude and that can be true about a person. 

So, here we go...

The next poster has at least one complete fantasy trilogy published.


----------



## Ireth

Slap it. I've never been published yet.

The next poster is female.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Slap it. I'm not.

The next poster rides a bike to work (motorcycles count).


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap. Currently between jobs, so writing is my only job, and I walk to that one. 

Next person has lived in more than one state (or equivalent region of whatever country they live in).


----------



## Ireth

Save. I've lived in two Canadian provinces: Manitoba and Ontario. Currently in the former.

The next poster likes chocolate.


----------



## Pythagoras

Save it. 

The next poster is a wizard.


----------



## Ireth

Slap it.

The next poster has more than 2,000 posts.


----------



## Devor

Save it.

The next poster . . . . wishes his or her MC was cooler.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Slap it. My MCs are heavily flawed, and cooler than I ever intend them to be.

The next poster posts on this site from work more often than home.


----------



## Ireth

Slap. I'm between jobs at the moment, so all my posts are from home.

The next poster holds mental conversations with his/her characters as if they were real people.


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap it. I'm not _that_ far gone... yet.

The next poster has one character that he'd/she'd really like to meet in person someday.


----------



## druidofwinter

Slap it. Though i probably should. It would help me get to know them better.

The next poster likes writing from the villain's POV more then from the hero's.


----------



## Philip Overby

Slap it. I do like villains, but I'm more of an anti-hero type of person.

The next poster writes every single day without fail.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Slap it. I wish.

The next poser writes on scrap paper, napkins, talks to her/himself in the car, etc. if s/he thinks of something good while AFK.


----------



## druidofwinter

Slap it. Does anyone? 

The next poster likes fried chicken.


----------



## Devor

Save it, love to smell it, but never eat it - one of the sacrifices of better health.

The next poster . . . . wishes their villains were cooler.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Slap it, I don't currently have any villains.

The next poster sometimes worries their MC is too similar to themselves.


----------



## Pythagoras

slap it.
Mine are based on myself, but in a way that I don't think is obvious. I'm not worried.

THIS TIME the next poster will be a wizard.


----------



## GeekDavid

*TIME OUT!*

Just wanted to thank everyone for embracing this game so quick.

*TIME IN!* I think we were saying the next poster is a wizard...


----------



## Devor

Save.  I'm a wizard.

<-- ME --> :Wink:

The next poster does something new and different with the magic in their world.


----------



## Sleepybookworm

Slap it. Nope, not even close. I stick to blades thank you!

The next poster has one annoying side character they hate writing about


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap! If I think a character is annoying, I bet my readers will too.

Next person uses something other than coffee to get their morning caffeine.


----------



## Devor

Slap it.  Coffee.

The next poster . . . frequently writes at a pace of 800+ words in an hour.


----------



## teacup

Slap it. I don't think I do, and not frequently enough, anyway.

The next poster likes tea. (Answer wisely.)


----------



## Ireth

Save! I love tea.

The next poster likes orange juice.


----------



## teacup

Save - unless I've just brushed my teeth. Ugh.

The next poster has finished writing a novel.


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap. Not yet, but close to it.

The next person is able to read a novel-length book in a single sitting if they find it interesting enough.


----------



## Ireth

Save. Almost did that recently with a Redwall book -- I just had to stop for important things like food. XD

The next poster has long hair.


----------



## teacup

Save. It's reaching down my chest now 

The next poster has created an original race/creature in their wip.


----------



## Ireth

Slap. I like to put my own spin on the classics, but they're not completely new creatures.

The next poster is currently using this site to procrastinate.


----------



## CupofJoe

Save [that was a bit of a banker...]. I'm bumbling about the internet rather than reading a text book I have to make notes on.

The next poster has a "plan" for what they want to do when they make it big, inherit money, marry well or win the lottery...


----------



## Devor

Slap it, unless you count "pay off student loans."

The next poster . . . actually expects to make it big.


----------



## Butterfly

Slap it. Making it big requires *a lot* of hard work..  but I hope for a bit of luck.

The next poster can burp the alphabet...


----------



## Spider

Slap it. My cousin can do that, though. It's kind of gross. 

The next poster has been writing stories for more than 5 years.


----------



## Ireth

Save. Been writing for a good 17 years now. XD

The next poster has a food allergy.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Finger-flick it. I'm not sure. Sashimi… had it on my wife's 31st birthday. Never again.

The next poster lived in more than one continent.


----------



## Devor

Also not sure - Summer abroad at Copenhagen Business School.  So if two months in college counts, save it.

The next poster prefers tea to coffee.


----------



## Ireth

Save. I don't like coffee much, except lattes.

The next poster likes vegetables.


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap, unless you count potatoes as a veggie. 

Next person drives a car as an adult that they never expected they would as a teen.


----------



## Ireth

Slap. I don't drive at all.

The next poster has at least one younger sibling.


----------



## Spider

Slap it. I'm the youngest.

The next poster has no trouble opening a banana.


----------



## Ireth

Save.

The next poster didn't know that people commonly open bananas upside-down -- the stem is meant to be a handle, not what you pull to open the fruit.


----------



## Spider

Save. That's absurd! Everyone knows you open a banana from the stem. 

The next poster likes bananas more than the other fruits.


----------



## Ireth

Slap. I don't actually like bananas all that much compared to other fruits.

The next poster has eaten squid.


----------



## Devor

Save, there's nothing weird about calamari.

The next poster prefers Mexican food to Chinese food.


----------



## Ankari

Slap it. I'm assuming you're talking about authentic Chinese and Mexican. Have you had authentic Chinese? It's nothing like the Americanized version.

The next poster will dance like Michael Jackson when one of his songs plays.


----------



## Ireth

Slap. I don't listen to MJ voluntarily.

The next poster prefers showering to bathing.


----------



## Philip Overby

Slap it.

I live in Japan and we have deep bathtubs here, so I prefer them to showers. In America, I always preferred showers though.

The next poster has broken something expensive before.


----------



## CupofJoe

Save; if you call a Porche gearbox expensive. It was incredibly smoky...
The next poster will have a dark deep secret they are prepared to reveal within the next post...


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap. I don't reveal deep dark secrets publicly. 

The next poster finds older reruns (like, for example, Hogan's Heroes) on TV more entertaining than most new shows.


----------



## druidofwinter

Slap it. My characters have plenty of dark secrets, but i fear their author has none.

The next poster feels guilty when hurting his/her characters.


----------



## Philip Overby

Slap it. I don't feel guilty. It's their job to get hurt. Physically, emotionally, etc. If they don't get hurt, I don't have a story. Of course I want them to feel good sometimes too! 

The next poster has been working on their current novel/project for longer than three years.


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap. About 6 months, actually.

Next poster prefers salty snacks over sweet.


----------



## Butterfly

Save it... a lot longer than three years in fact. But, it has had several incarnations and each one is nothing like the previous draft.

The next poster is best friends with a dog...


----------



## Ireth

Save. I'm quite fond of my sister's German shepherd.

The next poster is a cat person.


----------



## GeekDavid

Save. Cats don't need walks. 

Next person still likes to watch the old cartoons like Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Save it. I owned seven. The third one came from a barn with four kittens inside her. (RIP Felix, 1989-2005)

The next poster has owned more than one type of pet.

Save. _Kill the __wabbit / kill the waaabiiit / Kill the waaaaaaabiiiiiiit!_

The next poster won't ninja me like the last one did, AND has owned more than one type of pet.


----------



## Ireth

(ninja'd!) Save! I've had cats and dogs.

The next poster can quote their favorite TV/movie scene verbatim.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Save! "What the **** are you talking about? Not what the **** am I… I'm not… We're talking about drawing a line in the sand. Across this line, YOU DO NOT… oh, and Dude, Chinaman is not the preferred nomenclature. Asian-American, please."

The next poster knows what movie I quoted AND likes it.


----------



## Ireth

Slap. Don't know it, never seen it, so I can't really like it.

The next poster can enlighten me on what the above quoted movie is.


----------



## druidofwinter

Slap it. I don't know that one either. 

The next poster knows the following quote by heart.

Sons of Gondor! Of Rohan! My brothers. I see in your eyes the same fear that would take the heart of me. A day may come when the courage of Men fails, when we forsake our friends and break all bonds of fellowship, but it is not this day. An hour of wolves and shattered shields when the Age of Men comes crashing down, but it is not this day! This day we fight! By all that you hold dear on this good earth, I bid you stand, Men of the West!


----------



## Ireth

Save. ^^ Great quote!

The next poster has read (or at least attempted to read) The Silmarillion.


----------



## druidofwinter

Save. Read it twice! It's my favorite book. 

The next poster knows the first sentence in the third chapter of their current WIP.


----------



## Ireth

Slap. Haven't memorized it, but I know it begins with the name BjÃ¶rn.

The next poster has written more than 500 words today.


----------



## GeekDavid

Save! Closer to 3,000. I started about 48k and am now at 51k+

Next person thinks Ireth spends all day here.  (I'm teasing you...)


----------



## Ireth

Save. Yeah, I pretty much do. XD

The next poster is staying up later at night than they ought to because of this site.


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap. My eyelids start closing at about the same time each night unless something really special is going on.

The next poster has played tabletop RPG games.


----------



## Ankari

Save. Love tabletop RPGs. The best laughs have come at my players' expense.

The next poster still has posters on their wall.


----------



## Devor

Slap it.  I tossed those years ago.

The next poster watches mostly cartoons.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Save it. I have kids. Of course, I'm counting 3D animation since it's mostly Tinker Bell movies. Phineas and Ferb is 2D, fun to watch with the girls, and well written. (A new song every episode!) And I loved Wreck-It Ralph… I hope my daughters pick it next movie night.

The next poster's gonna excuse me while the MC from the movie I quoted replies to Ireth, who speaks for all who have no idea what movie it is…



Ireth said:


> Slap. Don't know it, never seen it, so I can't really like it.







…and now that that's done, *the next poster can name at least two of the three actors in the above video*, which is a clip from the movie that Ireth had never seen, but now may have seen seven seconds of.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Slap it. I know the dude is the dude, but I'm useless with actors.

But, on that note...
The next poster knows who'd play the main character if their story was made into a film.


----------



## Devor

Slap it.  Totally clueless.  I'm bad with actors, but I bet my wife would know.

The next poster really, really, really believes people will enjoy their book.


----------



## GeekDavid

Save... based on reader reports.

The next poster fears the readers aren't typical of the book buying community.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Save, writing a fantasy romance with very little action I'm not entirely sure who my actual target audience is or who apart from friends and family would buy the book.

The next poster is concerned their story is too cliche.


----------



## Devor

Slap it, my story has very few cliches.  But I am working on another project that's riddled with them.

The next poster knows people they suspect may be possessed by Cthulhu.


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap!

Next poster also wonders (along with me) where Devor got such an idea.


----------



## Ireth

Save. XD

The next poster is listening to music.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Save it: PsyChill on Digitally Imported - laid back, meandering and inspiring soundscapes

The next poster is in a mostly dark room (lamps off).


----------



## Ireth

Slap! My room is pretty bright with the light on.

The next poster currently has something to munch or sip while they write.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Slap it lightly. I'm all out of whisky and it's nearing an hour since I had a muffin.

The next poster writes their first draft by hand (pen/pensil on paper - not computer)


----------



## Ireth

Hand-wave. Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.

The next poster has heard of Rajaton, and has a favorite song by them.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Slap it. Haven't heard of them and as such I don't have a favorite song.

The next poster has their own recipe for hot chocolate, which is awesome.


----------



## druidofwinter

Slap it. I just use the stuff in the little paper packages. 

The next poster is a discovery writer.


----------



## CupofJoe

I should say *Slap* as I write an outline but in reality it is *Save* as I rarely [if ever] follow the outline...

The next poster isn't planning to write this weekend...


----------



## Svrtnsse

Save it. Technically I'm working on the weekends, but I should have time to get a few hundred words down at least.

The next poster would like to write this weekend, but have things coming up that will prevent them from making any significant progress.


----------



## Devor

Save it, I've a son turning two and a swarm of family coming in.

The next poster has DMed a favorite RPG with a story they'd like to tell us briefly about.


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap. It's been so long since I DMed I've forgotten all the stories.

Next poster prefers playing a tabletop RPG to DMing it.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Slap, but miss. I've only played LARPs and RPGs on-line on this site. I think playing a game and running a game are both fun.

The next poster prefers 2D over 3D, whether that's animated films or video games.


----------



## GeekDavid

Save. I think 3D is really overrated.

Next person has the TV on all the time, whether they're actively watching it or not.


----------



## Ireth

Slap. I rarely if ever watch TV, so it doesn't need to be on.

The next poster has one household chore they hate, but that they ALWAYS end up doing regardless.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Slap it. Ever since my wife got me that sound-dampening headset I can hook my iPod to, I like mowing the lawn. If only indoor chores apply, vacuuming is fun when I kill hornets. I'm like a Ghost Buster, but for hornets.

The next poster also had a recent infestation with some kind of pest.


----------



## Butterfly

Save it. I seem to have hundreds of orangey brown mushrooms/toadstools sprouting all over the garden all of a sudden. They particularly like my carrot patch for some reason.

The next poster desperately needs a new computer to store all those ideas that won't stop coming out o the blue.


----------



## Devor

Slap it - my computer works and I dump my crazy ideas that won't stop coming in dropbox.

The next poster has kept a library book out for more than a year.


----------



## Philip Overby

Save it. I kept one for like 15 years or something ridiculous. I actually thought I was going to have to pay like a thousand dollar fine or something. I was a kid, so...

The next poster has read over 500 books.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I think I'll save that. I haven't actually kept count, but considering my age and how much I've read I'd say it's a fair estimate.

The next poster is wearing a knitted sweater (or wish they were).


----------



## Ankari

Slap it. No, I don't like sweaters. Even when I lived in the north, I avoided them.

The next poster plans on going to a major convention next year (Dragon Con or San Diego Comic Con)


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap. Will probably do at least one con, but not one of those two.

Next poster thinks cons are a great place to market their book(s).


----------



## Devor

N'ehh, maybe it would help if your online sales are just that bad.  But I wouldn't expect your sales to cover the cost of the convention.  So light slap?

The next poster has broken something by throwing it against the wall.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Save. I broke a wall. I'm thinking of the wall I broke with a sidekick, but I normally used a hammer. I've done enough demolition work that I'm sure I threw some things at walls and smashed them to pieces.

The next poster agrees with at least one of the following:
1) The guy from Office Space had the right idea quitting his white collar job and joining a demolition crew.
2) He shouldn't have checked out that chick on channel nine.


----------



## GeekDavid

Not sure, not much of a movie buff. 

Next person would rather read the book than watch the movie "based on" the book.


----------



## Ireth

Save.

Next person occasionally (or more than occasionally) misses meals due to being caught up in writing or other creative projects.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Slap it. If I do, my wife will slap me.

The next poster is *you*.


----------



## Philip Overby

Slap it. I'm not Starman or Kin Korn Karn. The Amazon, maybe. (OK, no one is going to get that.)

The next poster has written horror before.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Save it… though my horror, written in 8th grade, deserves to be slapped.

(Also… I'm the Giant Panther. IRON CLAWWWWWWWWW!!!!)

The next poster has played _Secret of Mana_ several times with friends.


----------



## Philip Overby

Save it. Yes, and I always had to play the Sprite. So I would sit there for hours saying "When can I play guys?"

The next poster hasn't worked on any fiction in two days.


----------



## Ireth

Slap. I'm working on a short story right now, which I started two days ago. ^^

The next poster is dreading having to kill off one of their characters.


----------



## teacup

Slap it. I can't wait.










The next poster's favorite character of their story isn't the main character.


----------



## GeekDavid

Save. It's the thief I created to help get over some hurdles, and kept around cause I like him so much. One of my readers said he visualized the thief as Pierce Brosnan. 

The next poster tends to assign the voices and/or appearances of TV/movie stars to the characters they read or write about.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Slap, then block with the other hand to SAVE. I have a very specific voice in my head, but it's not a famous person's. Not intentionally. Inevitably, I later recognize it as Mrs. Thompson from Boardwalk Empire or Spike from Cowboy Bebop or _somebody_ from Game of Thrones. But I don't always know the actor's name.

The next person hates playing the healer, and it especially shows when s/he plays the healer cuz there's your party member, bleeding to death, and there you are like fighty, fighty, fight!







Phil the Drill said:


> Save it. Yes, and I always had to play the Sprite. So I would sit there for hours saying "When can I play guys?"


Didn't you abuse the HP Drain spell (Lunar magic)? Drop smiling rock on enemy, drain HP, drop more rocks…

Me? I played the healing girl the first time. Sometimes my party members died because I was like 'heyyyy, I _threw_ Lt. Duck! And that's Chun-Li's kick! 999 damage, yeahhhh! Oh… you're _both_ dead now. Well, you'll feel less dead after we go to the inn.'


----------



## Devor

Save.  What kind of character goes around trying to _clean up_ the blood?  That's just . . . . bleh.

The next poster has successfully sold a short story.


----------



## teacup

Slap. I've never even written a short (though I have a humour one planned...I don't even know if I could pull it off.)

The next poster is closing in on the end of their wip.


----------



## GeekDavid

Save. After today's writing session I'm likely to declare the second draft done and send it off to my editor.

The next poster is already thinking of their next book.


----------



## teacup

Save. I can't wait to start book 2, or book 3, for that matter. Then there's the other books I've planned...Too many things to write D:

The next poster is a planner, in writing.


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap. Seat of the pants all the way. 

Next poster finds themselves waking up in the middle of the night with an idea for a story (either the one in progress or a new one).


----------



## Butterfly

Save it... gotta write it down then and there or it'll be gone when morning comes.

The next poster has recently spewed at the kerbside whilst drunk...


----------



## Ireth

Slap. Never gotten drunk enough to spew.

Next poster is working their way through writers' block.


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap. I am, however, fighting against pure unadulterated laziness... it's pretty much a daily battle. 

Next poster has a cup of tea next to their computer right now.


----------



## Ireth

Slap. I wish I did, though.

Next poster likes honey in their tea.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Edit - too slow - Save: I do like honey in my tea.

Slap it. The cup's for coffee and while it's technically empty there's enough coffee residue to stuck in it I could probably make a new cup by just adding hot water.

The next poster just went "eww!"


----------



## Devor

Mega-Slap.  I change diapers all day - it takes more than watery coffee to make me go eww.

The next poster likes rogue characters more than wizards.


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap/save. Depends on the rogue and the wizard in question. Some rogues are just jerks.

Next person is watching the baseball postseason.


----------



## Ireth

Slap. I don't like sports. Don't watch 'em.

Next poster has more than one story in progress at any given time.


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap. It takes twice as long to get anything done that way.

Next person has more than one book they're reading at any given time.


----------



## druidofwinter

Save. Right now i'm reading about four books. 

The next poster thinks they wright great fight scenes.


----------



## Devor

Save, I get hyped to write a good fight and I'm comfortable saying it's a strong point for me.  Hopefully I'm not delusional.  

The next poster writes fun dialogue.


----------



## Ankari

#shakes fist at Devor for the ninja post.

Save? I'm not sure what you mean by fun. Trying to make it as natural and (ir)relevant as real life.

The next poster started writing after reading a fantasy book and thinking "I can do that".


----------



## GeekDavid

Save, but it was more than one... it's probably been in the hundreds by now.

Next poster believes that the more you read the better you'll write.


----------



## Devor

I know it's against the grain, but I'll say slap on that, sorta.  I think there's a mushy middle in the learning curve where reading too much hurts more than it helps and fills your head with cliches and gives you a poor impression of how your work compares.  That is, I think there's a point in the learning curve where you need to flush your head of all the books you've read, figure out your own ideas and start to find your own voice, before you dive too heavily into the read-everything mentality.  I don't think reading for volume does much good before you've found yourself.

The next poster easily gets sidetracked while trying to do research.


----------



## Ireth

SAVE.

The next poster just lost The Game.


----------



## druidofwinter

Slap. I wasn't playing a game.

The next poster has seen the new trailer that came out for The Hobbit today.


----------



## Ireth

Save! Seen it at least three times. 

(You cannot escape The Game. If you think about it, you lose.)

The next poster is going to see The Hobbit part 2 as soon as it hits theaters.


----------



## GeekDavid

(Ireth ninja'ed me!)

Slap. I prefer the books to any movie.

Next poster saves bathroom breaks for commercials on TV.


----------



## Ireth

Slap. I don't watch TV. No commercials for me. XD

The next poster will share a short excerpt from their WIP that they particularly enjoyed writing.


----------



## Ankari

Save. Alright. This is from the first chapter.

The song faded, and died. She leaned deeper into the shadow in an obvious attempt to avoid notice. When Alden crouched beside her, she announced her annoyance with a deep breath.

“My name is Alden. The song you’re humming, it’s a child’s song.”

She turned to face him, wincing as she tucked a length of hair behind her ear. He smiled, recognizing the woman from the battle. The scar received another application of the Anointed’s poultice. From the sharp smell, it coated half her body beneath the loose fitting tunic.

He hugged the blanket tighter against her silent stare. “You have a pleasant voice.”

“Thank you.” She leaned forward and ran fingers through his hair, tugging at his scalp when she broke up crusted hair. “You’re not injured.”

“I feel like I stood in the path of a charging bison.”

Her eyes, liquid with curiosity, found his. “You were an archer. Whose blood is this?”

“I don’t know. I can’t remember anything after the dragon appeared.”

She remained motionless, searching for something in his words. Finding it, she nodded and traced the line of his jaw. “Am I ugly.”

“No. You are beautiful.”

“Everything is beautiful on the other side of death.” She leaned closer, her flaring nostrils the only sign of her discomfort. “I want a girl.”

Blood thundered through his body at her demands. He breathed through parted lips to hide his eagerness. “Are you able?”

“I survived a dragon.” Warm lips brushed against his.

“You will have your girl.”

_____________________________________________________

The next poster is deciding between writing or making something to eat (I just did and settled on some carrots).


----------



## Ireth

Slap. I'm not hungry at the moment.

The next poster wishes they could write all day with no distractions or repercussions.


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap it. My creativity runs in fits and spurts and needs other activity to jump-start it sometimes. I'm used to it by now, I dunno what I'd do any other way.

The next person builds break time into their writing time.


----------



## GeekDavid

Looks like we're fizzling out here... let's try a new round.

The next poster completely forgot about this game.


----------



## Ireth

Slap!

The next poster was woken up earlier than they would have liked this morning.


----------



## Devor

Save, but still by the alarm clock.

The next poster uses an app or extension to block distracting websites while they write.


----------



## advait98

Slap it. I would hardly block Mythic Scribes.

The next poster hates staying more than 15 minutes at parties.


----------



## GeekDavid

Save. I guess I'm a loner at heart.

Next person seldom gets lonely when by themselves.


----------



## Ireth

Save. I prefer my own company a lot of the time.

Next poster always has to have some sort of background noise -- TV, music, etc. -- when they write.


----------



## GeekDavid

Save it. The TV is almost always on, but sometimes I switch to one of the music channels my cable offers.

Next poster sings along with the radio in the car.


----------



## Bruce McKnight

Save it - loudly and off-key!

The next poster has a non-ear piercing.


----------



## GeekDavid

Slap. No piercings at all.

Next person gets hay fever in the fall.


----------



## deilaitha

Save.  Allergies are killing me right now. 

The next poster talks to their pets in a baby-voice.


----------



## Reaver

Slap. My voice is too deep to pull that off. 

Next poster walks around their house in their underwear... All day long.


----------



## Devor

Save, but I wear other things over them.  

The next poster has an idea for a writing challenge they'd like to start.


----------

